

Hystrix Dashboard and Turbine Stream Aggregator - res0nat0r
http://techblog.netflix.com/2012/12/hystrix-dashboard-and-turbine.html

======
dkhenry
I really Love the dashboard view. Also I love the fact that its working with
EventStreams[1]. I am working on a general purpose event stream exporter for
time series data and this looks to be a great consumer that I can test
against.

1\. [https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Server-
sent_events/...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Server-
sent_events/Using_server-sent_events)

